# εκπρόσωπος/αντιπρόσωπος



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2009)

Αυτό το ερώτημα είχε ξανατεθεί στο Greek monolingual. Το επαναφέρω, γιατί έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες ως προς την απόδοση στα Αγγλικά:

"Η κατάθεση των δικαιολογητικών συμμετοχής και της οικονομικής προσφοράς σε δημοπρασία δημοσίου έργου, το οποίο δεν εμπίπτει στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του κοινοτικού δικαίου γίνεται αυτοπροσώπως, για ατομική επιχείρηση από το φυσικό πρόσωπο που την ασκεί, για ομόρρυθμη και ετερόρρυθμη εταιρεία από το νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο ή εξουσιοδοτημένο ομόρρυθμο εταίρο της, για την εταιρεία περιορισμένης ευθύνης από εξουσιοδοτημένο διαχειριστή και για ανώνυμη εταιρεία από εξουσιοδοτημένο μέλος του Διοικητικού της Συμβουλίου. Σε περίπτωση κοινοπραξίας την προσφορά καταθέτουν είτε όλοι οι κοινοπρακτούντες, *ο καθένας νόμιμα εκπροσωπούμενος ή αντιπροσωπευόμενος όπως παραπάνω*, είτε ένας από τους κοινοπρακτούντες που ορίζεται με συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο ως κοινός εκπρόσωπος της κοινοπραξίας."


----------



## pshleas (Jan 30, 2009)

πράγματι περίεργο θέμα.

Προτείνω:
each legally represented or represented by proxy as above


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2009)

Όπως το βλέπω εδώ, επειδή "όλοι οι κοινοπρακτούντες" μπορεί να είναι είτε νομικά πρόσωπα είτε φυσικά πρόσωπα, βάζει και τα δυο ρήματα, εκπροσωπούμενος για τα δε και αντιπροσωπευόμενος για τα μεν. Στα αγγλικά ίσως μπορεί να μπει κι ένα σκέτο represented as above.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2009)

Εγώ θα έλεγα


Ambrose said:


> Σε περίπτωση κοινοπραξίας την προσφορά καταθέτουν είτε όλοι οι κοινοπρακτούντες, *ο καθένας νόμιμα εκπροσωπούμενος ή αντιπροσωπευόμενος όπως παραπάνω*, είτε ένας από τους κοινοπρακτούντες που ορίζεται με συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο ως κοινός εκπρόσωπος της κοινοπραξίας."


For joint ventures, the tender is submitted either by each joint venturer's lawful representative or attorney-in-fact, as described hereinabove, or [...]

Θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε τη διαφορά στο monolingual, πάντως.


----------

